# Fried Cabbage and Bacon



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Its really more like sauteed.

Ingredients:
6 slices bacon, chopped
1 large onion, diced
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 head cabbage, cored and sliced
A few shakes of paprika
Salt and pepper
Couple of splashes of wine vinegar
a little chicken broth if it needs more liquid

Fry the bacon in a large skillet or pot over medium-high heat until crispy, about 10 minutes. 
Add the onion and garlic; cook and stir about 10 minutes. Stir in the cabbage and continue to cook and stir another 10 minutes. Season with salt, pepper, and paprika. Reduce heat to low, cover, and simmer, stirring occasionally, about 30 minutes more.


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

Funny i'm reading this today after cooking 16 heads of cabbage lastnight the same way.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

I like to add fresh japs and a dash of tabasco sauce.


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

I saw this at the top and it reminded me that I was meaning to reply a while back...

I do this as well without the vinegar, it's very good. Your local meat market may have bacon ends to use with this and I also like to use ham or sausage as well as new potatoes from time to time. Great food for a cold day.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Here's a pic...good stuff:


----------



## bluewater-dozer (Jun 23, 2009)

Similar to my recipe. Try it with a bag of NO-YOLKS egg noodles, simply boil the noodles till soft (not completely cooked) and throw them in there I fry my cabbage in real butter. Much healthier.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

pan-fried cabbage with bacon and onions is a regular staple item on the menu around here.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Love that stuff!


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

add a little sugar and it'll be smacking good!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks too much too guuuud! Catchy will be cook'n that this week! Thnx fer sharin!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

almost freeze ur bacon and it chops easier...


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

we add matchsticks of granny smith apples to ours. good eats


----------



## rowdyone (Aug 29, 2009)

deebo said:


> we add matchsticks of granny smith apples to ours. good eats


Never tried it like this before. I will have to try it this weekend


----------



## hd smoke (Jan 30, 2010)

notthatdeep said:


> Its really more like sauteed.
> 
> Fry the bacon in a large skillet or pot over medium-high heat until crispy, about 10 minutes.
> Add the onion and garlic; cook and stir about 10 minutes. Stir in the cabbage and continue to cook and stir another 10 minutes. Season with salt, pepper, and paprika. Reduce heat to low, cover, and simmer, stirring occasionally, about 30 minutes more.


 i prefer to eat cabbage this way, but I call it "fried cabbage"


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

That is my all time favorite..calling home now to see if there's cabbage in the fridge.

RL


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

one word "beano"


----------



## tx064deer (Aug 7, 2005)

*ok*

Man that does sound good im gonna try it !!! this is how i usually do my cabbage, fry up some porkchops or a pork roast, layer them in the bottom of a pot I usually do it in a crock pot , add new potatos carrots celery, and cook like a roast , about an hr before eating add the cabbage to the top and cover it will cook down real nice!!!


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

hd smoke said:


> i prefer to eat cabbage this way, but I call it "fried cabbage"


Me too...


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I like to throw in some spicy italian sausage (ground...not links) into the skillet as well. Mmmmm good.


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

....add alittle sugar for a "german" twist! Yum


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

thanks tried it on saturday and came out great with our grilled pork chops and home made sauce...


----------



## Gabe711 (Aug 4, 2008)

What? No tomatoes? Gotta have tomatoes in the mix.


----------



## kkurtz (Oct 29, 2009)

I have been watching this one. I planted late, but man o man does that taste good. cooked it tonight....


----------



## hd smoke (Jan 30, 2010)

sometimes i use bacon drippings(enough to coat cabbage but NOT drown), other times i fry some bacon and use bacon/dripping, cut cabbage into bite size chunks, cut white onion into chunks, add black pepper, fry the cabbage till it actually browns(adds flavor) with a lid( some steam action), at the end of being done with some crisp left, then I add minced garlic and some salt to taste


----------



## petermax (Apr 12, 2010)

*Blueberry Muffins*


1 3/4 spelt or kamut or wheat flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
dash salt
1/2 cup slivered or chopped almonds or other nuts (optional)
2 tablespoons oil
2 tablespoons honey/other sweetener (optional)
1/2 cup apple juice, other fruit juice, or milk substitute
1 cup fresh or frozen thawed blueberries, including juice
1 egg (or 2 egg whites or one egg worth of egg replacer)
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract (optional)
 Preheat oven to 400. Grease muffin tins with oil. Combine flour, baking powder, salt and nuts in a medium mixing bowl. Combine oil, sweetener and juice in a 2-cup nonmetal measuring cup or small bowl. Heat liquid ingredients briefly (about 30 seconds) in the microwave to soften the honey. This step is not necessary if honey is omitted. Add blueberries, egg and vanilla to liquid ingredients. Mix well. Add liquid ingredients to flour mixture and mix briefly. If fresh blueberries are used, or egg or sweetener is omitted, several tablespoons more juice or other liquid may be required to moisten flour.
Divide the dough evenly among the 12 muffin cups and bake for 18 to 20 minutes. Immediately after removing from oven, loosen muffins with a fork, and turn them sideways in the cups to cool.


----------



## fish and grin (Jun 15, 2008)

huh


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Say what?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Blueberry Muffins, fried cabbage and bacon! Breakfast of 2Cool Champions!!!


----------

